# PLEASE, BEWARE !!!



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

I decided to tell my story, to make other owners beware.. please read it.

We had to say goodbye to my almost 3 years old pitbull Grim..
Let me tell you what happened.

Like many times, we went to a place where we decided, 
by our own stupidity, to let him go out of car. And with this, let him out of sight. 
He never went more than few meters away. 
This time, he dissapeared. 
We were screaming his name for about half an hour, when we realised something is very wrong. 

We went to follow his steps, to see where he went. 
We came to blood tracks.
That leaded us to trains railway. 

On the railways we found alot of blood and meat with Grims hair on.
I could never describe how that broke me from the inside. 
I can never describe this feeling. Made me so sick, i wished to die.

We were looking for him for the next 5 hours, called friends to help too, called police if anyone found a hurt dog.
Someone told us he saw one dog running here and there.
He missleaded us. So we went searching other way.
It was 1 a.m. when we decided to let go, and were going to search more in the morning. But i simply couldnt stop looking for him.
Thats when we said lets go to see over there, we havent been there yet.
And thats when we finally saw him, meant everything to me, to see him.

Those 5 hours were the worse in my entire life, i didnt know where he is and what is with him. i just knew he was hurt very bad.

When we finally found him, he relaxed when we saw each other. 
Like he was trying to say: from now on, all will be ok. 
He was lying on the empty parking, couldnt even move or make a sound.

Train cut his leg, his tail, broke his back leg and he had little bit open head. And his body temperature was cold.
We took him to 24/7 vet, and next morning he even drink by himself! 
He was stabilized. But when we took him to x-ray, it showed more than that.

His back leg was too broken, they couldnt fix it. 
Too much bones were totally broken.
They said he could only step on 2 legs for 1 year.
So we had to put him asleep.

He dont suffer no more, he feels no pain no more, and he is free forever. 

He was always my angel and always will be my angel.

I will always be thankful that we found him and that we were alble to stay with him for his very last moments. So we were able to say goodbye to him.

I wrote this to make other dog owners beware. 
Dog is never predictable, now matter how he listens to you, never EVER leave him out of this sight.
Please, dont let this be your story.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

And i do understand its totally and only my fault. It just hurts so bad he had to die so i get a life lession.

So all of you dog owners, dogs dont understand traffic. They dont know. 

Please, dont let this happen to your beloved friend.



Grim, you will always be in my heart, my mind and always be part of me. Forever. Love you so much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

big of you to come out and tell this story, i am truly so sorry for your loss, and respectful that you will learn and grow from this, as I am learning every day as well. 

where do you get your dogs from in Slovenia?


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you. Yes, i dont wish to NOONE to experience this by himself, 
this i dont know.. when someone grab part of you and rip it out, when you dont know where is your dog and what is with him.
When all you know is that he is hurt and alone somewhere.


Here, near my place is a breeder that gives alot on clean lines. 
Cause here are many many people that mix everything with everything.
Just to get money. Prolly like this everywhere.

But this breeder has such quality of his dogs. Really beautiful dogs.
But he dont give a pup to everyone, he has to know you well.
Lately he has really 'salty' prices, but thats cause hes aware what he has.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss. It seems we only learn things the hard way. Again, m so srry.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Maddog said:


> Thank you. Yes, i dont wish to NOONE to experience this by himself,
> this i dont know.. when someone grab part of you and rip it out, when you dont know where is your dog and what is with him.
> When all you know is that he is hurt and alone somewhere.
> 
> ...


*like, ive said, the same everywhere you go*

*hope to see you around more often, your english is outstanding. see you around my brother, stay in touch. *


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

Bluefamily: thank you so much. and yes, life lessions always come hard it seems.

Ninathepitbull: thank you alot. 
btw, sister lol... thank you for saying about my english, i speak it all my life since i speak english with my dad and so... 
and yes, i am here from time to time, but i will be more often now.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, I'm really sorry for your loss. May Grim rest in peace. 

I have my learned my lesson also by never trusting what they will do next. I had Enzo in the fron yard one day with me and he decided to go out of the yard and run across the main road next to me. Thank god there was no cars comig at the time. But that taught me a lesson to never trust him being off a lead like that. From that time on he has been on a lead even when we go out front for a split second to get the mail.


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. We to had to learn the hard way. Our beloved Daisy RIP (black Lab) was hit my a car after digging out of a friends yard. We searched for hours and couldn't find her. But a lady seen her get hit and she stopped and picked her up and took her to the vets were she worked. We were thankful she was with someone so caring at the end of her tragic life. But we always have to remember that we (&you) gave the dog the best lie a dog could have! 
We had a scare last night with my soon to be service dog. He went out with my other 3 dogs and didn't come back in. Thank God we found him about 4 blocks away and was safe. My world was turned upside down last night. I will not let him outside alone any more. He is a Patterdale terrier and they can compress there lungs to fit in small spaces and he proved it last night.He was just as scared as i was last night when we got him home.
Again I am so sorry for your loss.

Mrs95cobrasvt


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, I'm so, so very sorry for your loss. It's very kind of you to think of others and share what happened as a warning to others. I'm so glad you found him and that he didn't die in pain and alone. RIP Grim.

And thank you for the warning - I will definitely take it to heart.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, horrible but a valuable lesson for others.
It doesn't matter what breed of dog you own they should never be off leash unless you could call them off a rabbit. There Obed should be that strong off leash but even then you take risks. That leash is their lifeline, keep them safe.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

You had a chance to make that up to him when you found him and let him die in peace and with you nearby. Where it hurt you im sure it meant the world to him. Im so sorry for your loss I cant imagine the grief you must be going through. RIP grim. Always.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow.....man I'm sorry you went through this. I can only imagine the horror throughout this ordeal. Poor Grim, no more pain though.
Sorry for your loss.

E


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, that story broke my heart ...
Thank you for having the strength to share it with us so that others learns ... blessings to you...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Maddog your story has me completely choked up. Im sorry for your loss. I know this was painful for you, but like others said a valuable lesson for all of us! Run Free buddy!


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss man... I too was choked up... R.I.P Grim....


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your great loss and heartbreak. Things can happen so very fast. He will be in your heart forever. RIP GRIM.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P Grim


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss that's terrible. You and your family take care k. *hugs*
R.I.P Grim run hard and play at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

awww, thank you guys so much for your support! it means alot to me.
hugz to everyone! 

Grim will be in my heart and my mind forever, now he is totally free 
and not suffering no more.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry that this happened to Grim.

When I was a kid, I lived next to some train tracks. I wasn't supposed to get around them, but it was shorter to walk the tracks to get to my friend's house. I can't tell you how many dead animals I saw on those tracks. I guess that should have been a warning for me to stay away, but kids are invincible.

There was a deaf woman who had her arm cut off by a train. I never really knew that whole story.

Trains are not cool.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I am so so sorry for you loss!
It is a similar way i lost my baby girl Kyza, its just heart renching

RIP Grim


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

im so sorry to hear about your loss! I hope he is resting in peace now. It brought a few tears to my eyes to read your story. My prayers are with you!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Such a sad story I'm sorry for your loss R.I.P Grimm


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

RIP Grim, what a horrible story. He's running free on the rainbow bridge


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

This story affected me quite a bit. I'm truly sorry you had to learn such a harsh lesson. RIP Grim.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you guys. means so much to me.

i will post a link to his latest photos.. just when i will be able to see his pixs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

omg, it brought me more tears.

thank you so much for that, made me more calm. 

i know dogs have soul, more clean than any person. 

i belive we will meet again sometime. cant wait this day to come.

thank you for explaining Rainbow Bridge. 
i belive my boy is having a good time there 

but i hope they will not run outta football balls lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad it could make you feel better, some one sent it to me when we lost an old family pet and it touched me too. Keep your head up this is not the end and you will see him again.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't even imagine....I'm sorry you had to go through that man. RIP Grim


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear about your loss. i find it hard to put into words how to respond. all i can say is that i am sure everyone on here is sorry for your loss. i hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

That was hard to imagine little to know that you had to live threw it. But there are some lesson in life that we all must learn and endure for the greater good… I am sorry for your loss and RIP to Grim may he rest in peace.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you guyz


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

hey guyz.. here are some of latest Grimmys photos..
on friday im going to make an appointment in studio to get his tattoo ..


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

few more










i want to get this one done where my heart is


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Maddog said:


> few more


what a face!!!

rip grim you will be missed


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

man he was beautiful what a shame! Im so sorry again! I cant even imagine. He was beautiful.

Rip sweet boy.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you guys. by my standards he was most beautiful. 
just right size of head, just right muscles, just right size of ears.. beautiful ears.. 

and yes, its simply a shame .. and he wasnt even 3 years old, dang..

well..it can only be a school for me. def. learnt alot


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

He looked like such a honey.
once again im sorry for your loss.

here is a poem i have next to Kyzas ashes:
A Parting Prayer

Dear Lord, please open your gates
and call St. Francis
to come escort this beloved companion
across the Rainbow Bridge.

Assign her to a place of honor,
for she has been a faithful servant
and has always done her best to please me.

Bless the hands that send her to you,
for they are doing so in love and compassion,
freeing her from pain and suffering.

Grant me the strength not to dwell on my loss.
Help me remember the details of her life
with the love she has shown me.
And grant me the courage to honor her
by sharing those memories with others.

Let her remember me as well
and let her know that I will always love her.
And when it's my time to pass over into your paradise,
please allow her to accompany those
who will bring me home.

Thank you, Lord,
for the gift of her companionship
and for the time we've had together.

And thank you, Lord,
for granting me the strength
to give her to you now.

Amen.

In your case you could replace she she's with he's


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

awww, thank you, it will be very helpful, i will use it everyday.

it is so beautiful, thank you so much! hugz


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww... He was so handsome. What a happy life you gave him. His body is gone and he's out of the pain he went through but the love you gave and received can last your whole life.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you.

yes, youre right. what he gave me will be in my heart and my mind forever.
he simply gave me everything a dog can give.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry this happened to you. This is horrible & an owners worst nightmare. Wow - just can't believe - thank you for sharing & am sorry you're having to share this 

Tears welled in my eyes


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you. and yes... it is the worst thing that ever happened. my nightmare.
but i learned something, just makes me out of my mind that my innocent babyboy had to leave us cause of this.. just to learn something, ya kno..

thats why i decided to share it with ya'll..
might save up some dogs life & someones heartbrake


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Maddog said:


> awww, thank you, it will be very helpful, i will use it everyday.
> 
> it is so beautiful, thank you so much! hugz


Im glad you like it, my eyes still well up when i try read it the same as when i read your post.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

awww, yes.

i am doing a little bit better when thinking bout my Grimmy boy.
just keeping in mind he is in a better place and having a good time.
nd not in pain no more. thats what matters the most.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So sorry to read this.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I cant even imagine. Very sorry for your loss. RIP Grim


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you.

yes, R.I.P. my Grimmy boy


----------

